# Penn Battle or Shimano Symetre?



## trippcasey (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking for a good reel to put on a blank. 3000 to 4000. The Penn Battle and the Shimano Symetre are the ones that have caught my eye the most. I own a newer 3000 Symetre and an older 2500fl. Love them. Ive never bought a Penn reel. Its always been Abu or Shimano. What do you guys think about the Battle reel?


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Trip-

Try posting this one in the Freshwater fishing section...


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 23, 2014)

Personally with 35 yrs of fishing under my belt.
My spinners are Shimano
Bait casters ABU
Bottom/trolling reels Shimano/Penn gold.

Ive had several high dollar Penn spinners and even the good ones werent up to par with Shimano.

Look around ebay etc. you should be able to find a stradic or sustain for a cheap price.
stradic to sustain isnt that much difference.
Symetre to sustain is a considerable difference


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 23, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Personally with 35 yrs of fishing under my belt.
> My spinners are Shimano
> Bait casters ABU
> Bottom/trolling reels Shimano/Penn gold.
> ...


I just cant see spending $300 on a reel. A $100 to $150 can a pretty good new reel, like the Shimano reels I own now, that will last decades too. Im sure those reels are great, but I catch plenty of fish on rigs that cost a fraction of that.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2014)

Both are fine reels.....I have a Penn and haven't had the first bit of trouble out of it,had it three years now and it preforms flawlessly, just like brand new.You'll get a better response if you post the question in the fishing section.
You wont regret buying a Penn.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 2, 2014)

Got my Battle reel, 4000, last week. First day out I got into some nice slot reds. Nice smooth retrieve and good drag control. Id buy another so far. Ill let you know how I feel about it in a few months after some good hard use.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 6, 2014)

After a few fishing trips, I think Ill stick to Shimano. This reel is already not as smooth as when purchased. Ill be taking it apart and lubing it all up tomorrow, and it hasnt been fished near as hard as any Shimano I have without having to break it down. Pay a few more bucks and get a better reel. Symetre over Battle any day.


----------

